# Snook flies?



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Patterns like that will work great. I would just oversize the eye. I will post another SBS on here In a couple minutes of my go to. 

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2010/12/17/photography/docksnookflypatterns/


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a link to another fly pattern. The snook were breaking the epoxy or clear cure goo in half so I gave up making them. Works great on the beach for everything also. 

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2010/05/04/flyfishing/how-to-tie-the-supreme-bendback/


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

listen to richard. you have a ride?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> listen to richard.   you have a ride?



Awesome! Thanks! Hey Nate, picking up a new skiff on Saturday, then heading over to Sarasota to fish it. Can't wait! Hopefully I will have som pics to share!

Pete


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

A great snook fly is the Miller's Mighty Minnow, Ole florida in Boca Raton carries them....It's fairly weedless with the hook up orientation. I also use it for flood tide reds and dock lights for trout.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > listen to richard.   you have a ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure I will be out on the water this upcoming Saturday shooting some video. I will PM you my number.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

It's a start... Didn't have any Estaz Grande in pearl for the BSF, so I had to make do with some palmer chenille. Hope the lack of bulk doesn't hurt the fly too much.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The trick for adding bulk with the palmering chenille is to wrap it back onto itself every couple turns. 3 forward one back.... and so on. Builds up quick.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> The trick for adding bulk with the palmering chenille is to wrap it back onto itself every couple turns. 3 forward one back.... and so on. Builds up quick.


Thanks!  Think this dog will hunt?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Something will eat it... Haha

It looks great. I think the beadchain might work better for a couple fish we saw tonight.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use a simple peach (or tan) bunny streamer with purple maribou head for the mangroves. white with chartreuce or red maribou off the beaches. more than easy to tie, and take about 3 minutes a pop add in a few strands of krystal flash with the tail. I tie it on an SC15 whatever size you want. 










I caught the fish in my profile pic with this very fly, I'd say its a winner


----------

